# Congratulations to Ebbs



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was flipping channels last night and "American guns" was on. I did a double take when I saw the guest "star" was none other than one of our own, "ebbs" as we call him (Eric Ebbinghaus in real life) . Ebbs was a regular here and quite possibly the first member(at least in the top 10 I bet) but has been very busy with his "real job" and his new venture as an all things gun related reviewer. Check out his site, he gives thorough and honest reviews. As I have never met him, but seen him in pictures here I wasn't immediatly sure it was him. But today i checked my E-mail (first time in a long time) and saw his write-up of what it was like to be on the show. You can read it at www.hausofguns.com I'm sorry to say i didn't see the whole episode, perhaps ebbs can tell us when it will be on again....

Congrats again Eric


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wish I could have seen it. Congrats Ebbs !!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Way to go ebbs!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Way to Go Ebbs!! Good for You Man!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I watch it on occasion but missed that one I reckon. Hope it re-airs. Congrats Ebbs!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice job ebbs, hope I can catch it if it airs again.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Congratulations Eric.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Way to go BUDDY--------*


----------

